# [GRUB] Boot impossible : grub grub grub (résolu (via lilo) )

## AssiuM

Bonjour,

après plusieurs essais vains et quelques recherches infructueuses, je m'en remets à vous pour essayer de régler mon problème  :Sad:  .

J'ai dans mon pc un disque S-ATA (200 GB) divisé en 4 partitions ntfs et sur lequel est installé windows XP. Le deuxième disque est un ATA (40 GB) divisé en 3 partitions (1 ext2 boot, 1 swap, 1 ext3 racine).

La configuration de mes disques est donc, si je ne me trompe pas, la suivante : 

/dev/hda1 , (hd0,0) , partition de boot

/dev/hda2 , (hd0,1) , swap

/dev/hda3 , (hd0,2) , partition racine

/dev/hde1 , (hd1,0) , partition sur laquelle est installée windows XP

/dev/hde2 /dev/hde3 /dev/hde4  (3 partitions ntfs de stockage)

Quand j'installe grub de la sorte : 

# grub

> root (hd0,0)

> setup (hd0)

> quit

Et que je reboote, j'ai des grub à l'infini...

Je n'arrive pas à trouver à quoi correspond exactement cette erreur... 

Contenu de mon grub.conf

```

default 1

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.10-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda3 vga=795

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Contenu du /etc/fstab

```

/dev/hda1  /boot  ext2  noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda3  /  ext3   noatime   0 1

/dev/hda2 none  swap sw  0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0  /mnt/cdrom  iso9660  noauto,ro  0 0

/dev/fd0  /mnt/floppy  auto  noauto  0 0

none  /proc  proc  defaults  0 0

none  /dev/shm  tmpfs  defaults  0 0 

```

D'avance merci si quelqu'un peut me venir en aide.

(à noter que je n'ai pas encore pris en compte mes partitions ntfs dans le fstab, je compte le faire par la suite, à moins que cela puisse être la cause du problème ? )Last edited by AssiuM on Wed Jan 05, 2005 8:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## zdra

dans ton grub.conf:

root (h0,0)  --> faute de frappe ?

je mettrais plutot: root (hd0,0)

Sinon je sais que les disque dur S-ATA posent parfois probleme, j'ai un pote qui en a chier pour le faire marcher...

----------

## AssiuM

faute de frappe j'ai mal recopié ce qu'il contenait désolé  :Sad:  , j'édite le msg

----------

## AssiuM

j'ai mis mes disques durs dans le bios en manuel mais ça ne change rien  :Sad: 

à mon avis le problème vient du s-ata   :Confused: 

----------

## Saigneur

salut

Question con : le S-ATA n'est pas reconnu comme du SCSI ? Donc ce seraient des partitions /dev/sda0 etc ?

Nieur, qui propose et espère ne pas dire de conneries  :Rolling Eyes: 

(sisi, un jour j'aurai du matériel à jour et avec du S-ATA  :Smile: )

----------

## AssiuM

en fait c'est en bootant sur une ubuntu live et une knoopix que j'ai vu que c'était hde, maintenant peut etre qu'ils se trompent :s ?

----------

## Saigneur

Au temps pour moi, j'ai mal lu, toutes mes confuses : j'ai cru que tu voulais installer sur le S-ATA  :Embarassed: 

hde parce que ça vient après les 4 ports IDE a b c et d.

Bon, je vois pas d'erreur. Tu peux rebooter sur un liveCD et refaire le grub pour refaire le secteur de boot de hda ?

Tu peux aller dans fdisk /dev/hda voir si ta partition /dev/hda1 est bien marquée comme active (avec une petite étoile) ?

----------

## montesq

bonjour,

En ce qui me concerne, chez moi mon disque SATA est sur /dev/sda (j ai une carte mère nforce 3) après je crois avoir lu quelque part que ça dépendait du module que l'on utilisait...

En l'occurence, pour mon cas il s'agissait le lancer : modprobe sata_nv après le boot du live cd...

Sinon, arrives-tu as démarrer quand même (après les 5 secondes)?

Tu pourrais déjà essayer de mettre en remarque la ligne splashimage....

Et d'enlever vga=795 pour voir ce que ca donne...(j'ai pas mis cette option chez moi et ca marche...)?

----------

## Saigneur

Bah les erreurs n'ont pas l'air dues au S-ATA puisque Gentoo n'est pas installé dessus. Dans le doute, tu peux toujours déconnecter le disque S-ATA et commenter le lignes correspondant dans ton /etc/fstab et dans /boot/grub.conf (pour windows).

Sinon, tu as quel noyau ?

----------

## AssiuM

j'ai le noyau 2.6.10-gentoo-r1 (qui fonctionne à merveille sur mon portable :p )

en ce qui concerne les splashimage et vga, apparement l'erreur vient avant ça, enfin ... là je recommence une installe en retirant le sata on verra bien  :Wink: 

----------

## Saigneur

Ok, tiens nous au jus  :Smile: 

----------

## AssiuM

bon eh bien j'ai essayé de recommencer l'installation et de mettre lilo, j'arrive à booter linux mais pas windows   :Confused: 

précision : mes partitions sata sont biens sur /dev/sda , je me suis trompé dans mon premier message

----------

## dyurne

dans le bios essaye de mettre la partition windowsXP en LBA32

----------

## AssiuM

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> dans le bios essaye de mettre la partition windowsXP en LBA32

 le problème étant que le disque sata n'est pas reconnu directement dans le bios mais après , par un bios spécifique je suppose (pour le raid ausis à mon avis )

----------

## Saigneur

Hello

Bon, c'est rigolo : je viens de faire une install de gentoo sur une vieille bécane, et j'ai le même symptôme : grub grub grub grub grub grub grub grub etc...

C'est la 1ere fois que ça m'arrive, et c'est la 1ere fois que je suis la doc pour 2004.3, donc la 1ere fois que je fais 

```
grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda
```

.

Je vais refaire l'édition du /boot/grub/grub.conf à la main, et l'exécution de grub en déclarant ce qu'il faut, voir si ça change qqch. 

Bilan : pas mieux.

emerge lilo en cours  :Smile: 

----------

## Saigneur

Bon, évolution : j'ai installé lilo, et maintenant, au boot, j'ai 

```
L 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02.......
```

Ahem  :Laughing: 

----------

## Polo

j'avais le meme genre d'erreur quand je modifiais mes partitions sans changer ce qu'il y avait dans le mbr...

Tu es sur que ta table de partition est bonne?

----------

## Saigneur

La table des partitions dans /etc/fstab ?

Elle semble correcte, oui.

A noter qu'au boot du liveCD, il essaie de trouver des périphériques IDE sur le secondaire, qui ne sont pas présents (rien sur la nappe, "None" ou "Auto" déclaré dans le Bios : ça ne change rien). Ca met longtemps (2 minutes environ) à passer, en mettant le message :

```

hdc: no response (status = 0xa1), resetting drive

hdc: no response (status = 0xa1)

hdd: no response (status = 0xa1), resetting drive

hdd: no response (status = 0xa1)

hdc: no response (status = 0xa1), resetting drive

hdc: no response (status = 0xa1)

hdd: no response (status = 0xa1), resetting drive

hdd: no response (status = 0xa1)
```

Je ne sais pas si ça y est pour quelque chose... En tout cas c'est louche ! :-p

Mon /etc/fstab :

```
livecd root # cat /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab

none    /dev/shm        tmpfs   defaults                0 0

none    /proc           proc    defaults                0 0

/dev/hda1   /boot     reiserfs    defaults,noatime,notail       1 2

/dev/hda2   none      swap        sw                            0 0

/dev/hda3   /         reiserfs    noatime,notail                0 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto    noauto,user     0 0

```

Mon /etc/lilo.conf

```
livecd root # cat /mnt/gentoo/etc/lilo.conf

boot=/dev/hda

prompt

timeout=50

default=gentoo

image=/boot/noyau-2.6.9

        label=gentoo

        read-only

        root=/dev/hda3

```

Mon partitionnage vu par fdisk /dev/hda :

```
Disk /dev/hda: 10.1 GB, 10141286400 bytes

16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19650 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1         125       62968+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2             126        1118      500472   83  Linux

/dev/hda3            1119       19650     9340128   83  Linux

```

(ma conf : un 10 Go en primaire / master, un CD-rom en primaire / slave. Un lecteur de disquettes. Pas de nappe sur IDE secondaire)

----------

## Polo

c'est normal que hda2 soit en linux (id 83) et pas en linux swap (id 82)?????

vu que dans ton fstab, c'est indiqué de la swap......  :Question: 

edit: je sais pas si ca fera grand chose, mais au moins, ca sera un probleme potentiel de moins!!

----------

## Saigneur

ah oui tiens, j'avais pas vu.

Bon ben ce sera pour plus tard, je suis plus chez moi.

On verra si ça change qqch, même si je pense que non.

Merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Saigneur

Up SVP  :Smile: 

----------

## letchideslandes

Salut, j'avais le même probleme. Sous /boot grub puis grub puis grub ...

En fait je faisais une erreur lorsque je compilais le noyau, j'oubliais de monter la partition /boot. Donc j'ecrivais dans le dossier /boot.

Pour régler cela, j'ai d'abord supprimer tout le contenu du dossier /boot (partition 1 non montéé), monter /boot, réemerger grub et depuis je n'oublie plus de monter /boot avant de copier un noyau dedans ou modifier grub.

J'ai quand même chercher 1 mois, ça m'a permis d'éplucher la doc de grub pour une connerie de ma part.

----------

## Polo

pas besoin de réemerger grub pour ca.....

tu a juste besoin (une fois bien avoir nettoyé /boot de ta partoche racine) d'executer grub-install pour mettre ce qu'il faut dans le mbr....

----------

## AssiuM

j'avais un peu laissé tomber mon install de linux depuis lors en virant lilo & grub, je vais réessayer demain j'espère que je vais enfin y arriver   :Rolling Eyes: 

merci pour tous vos messages j'espère y trouver mon bonheur

----------

## _Seth_

@AssiuM : Ton Windows ne boot plus ? Quand tu fais un 

```
#fdisk -l
```

quelle est la partition (ou le DD) sur lequel windows a mis son boot flag ? (est-ce qu'il y a 1 boot flag sur hda ou 1 sur hda et 1 sur sda) 

Si tes deux OS ont planté leur boot flag sur deux DD différents, ca ne m'étonne pas que grub & lilo ne puissent pas loader windows avec la commande habituelle.

[Off]Courage ! Enfin vu le support SATA de windows (insere ta disquette en appuyant sur F6 pendant le demarrage du cd de boot win   :Laughing:  ), c'est la petite goutte qui m'a fait basculer dans le monde completement libre   :Cool: [/Off]

----------

## AssiuM

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> quelle est la partition (ou le DD) sur lequel windows a mis son boot flag ? (est-ce qu'il y a 1 boot flag sur hda ou 1 sur hda et 1 sur sda) 
> 
> Si tes deux OS ont planté leur boot flag sur deux DD différents, ca ne m'étonne pas que grub & lilo ne puissent pas loader windows avec la commande habituelle.

 

ah ! il y aurait peut-être bien un problème là en effet  :Smile: 

il y a un boot flag sur /dev/sda1 (système windows) et un sur /dev/hda1 (boot linux)

Que me recommandes-tu de faire dans ce cas ?   :Confused:   Faire une petite partition de boot pour linux sur le disque sata ? (n'y aura-t-il pas d'autres problèmes qui se présenteront dans ce cas ?)

Merci

----------

## yoyo

Supprime le boot flag de la partition Linux, il n'en a pas besoin.

----------

## AssiuM

merci, je teste ça et poste le résultat ici   :Cool: 

----------

## AssiuM

mwarf je n'y arrive toujours pas  :Sad: 

pour l'instant je tombe sur L 99 99 99 ...

voici mon lilo.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> boot=/dev/sda
> 
> prompt
> ...

 

en y ajoutant au début ceci : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> disk = /dev/hda
> 
>   bios      = 0x81
> ...

 

j'ai L 01 01 01   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Saigneur

Hello :

Voici le descriptif des messages d'erreur de LILO.

C'est ballo, L 99 n'est pas recensé  :Confused: 

Pour L 01 :  Illegal command. This shouldn't happen, but if it does, it may indicated an attempt to access a disk which is not supported by the BIOS.

Bon courage !

----------

## _Seth_

Avant de desintaller Windows  :Evil or Very Mad:  , j'ai résolu mon problème de boot windows en installant les partitons de boot des 2 OS et les boot flags sur le sata. Tout marchait correctement.

Pour la reconnaissance du sata par la CM, je n'ai pas accès au disque dans le bios, j'ai juste un utilitaire qui se lance directement après pour configurer le RAID. Je ne l'utilise pas mais il m'a quand même permis de constater que mon DD sata est bien reconnu par cet utilitaire. 

Tu peux toujours jeter un coup d'oeil pour voir si un petit flashage de bios n'arrangerait pas ton problème...à utiliser avec prudence   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## AssiuM

à mon avis je vais faire ce que tu dis Seth, les deux partitions de boot sur le sata... je voulais le faire mais n'osait pas   :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

Bon, je ne connais pas bien lilo alors je reviens sur ta conf de grub ...

Grub numérote les disques par ordre d'apparition; hda n'est donc pas forcément équivalent à (hd0) en notation grub.

Bon, dans tous les cas, il faut installer grub dans le mbr du premier disque dur détecté; par contre, ta partition /boot est peut-être en (hd1,0).

PS : à chaque modif de ton lilo.conf, tu exécutes bien 'lilo' ???

Tu n'as pas de message d'erreur ??

----------

## AssiuM

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Bon, je ne connais pas bien lilo alors je reviens sur ta conf de grub ...
> 
> Grub numérote les disques par ordre d'apparition; hda n'est donc pas forcément équivalent à (hd0) en notation grub.
> 
> Bon, dans tous les cas, il faut installer grub dans le mbr du premier disque dur détecté; par contre, ta partition /boot est peut-être en (hd1,0).
> ...

 mais le premier disque détecté est-il le sata ou le ata ? Je suppose que c'est le deuxième vu qu'il est détecté "à part", après le premier écran de boot ?

----------

## AssiuM

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

problème résolu : deux partitions de boot sur le disque s-ata, et bios = 0x80 pour le sata dans le lilo.conf

merci à tous

----------

## _Seth_

 *Quote:*   

> Grub numérote les disques par ordre d'apparition; hda n'est donc pas forcément équivalent à (hd0) en notation grub.
> 
> Bon, dans tous les cas, il faut installer grub dans le mbr du premier disque dur détecté; par contre, ta partition /boot est peut-être en (hd1,0).

 

Tout à fait d'accord Yoyo  :Very Happy: 

AssiuM, il y a de fortes chances que ton sata soit le DD reconnu en premier.

 *Quote:*   

> mais le premier disque détecté est-il le sata ou le ata ?
> 
> 

 

Pour le savoir je suis passé par la completion automatique de grub   :Embarassed:  Le nombre de partitions proposé m'a permis de reconnaitre quel est le disque hd0. 

C'est pas très propre et c'est un peu tard pour toi AssiuM  :Rolling Eyes:  mais ca pourra peut-être servir ..?..

----------

## AssiuM

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> C'est pas très propre et c'est un peu tard pour toi AssiuM  mais ca pourra peut-être servir ..?..

 

merci pour l'astuce , ça me servira un jour ou l'autre quand j'installerai gentoo chez des potes   :Laughing: 

----------

